
Show HN: Help me build a better alternative to basecamp - eibrahim
Use beta invite code &quot;hacker news&quot; to sign up - only 50 people...  This is VERY early and is missing lots of features but you can help shape the future...  Let me know what you think...<p>See http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ubercamp.net&#x2F;
======
declandewet
Hey, I registered and I'm liking the idea. The design is pretty cool but
there's a few usability flaws. First off, it's quite slow to load pages. I'm
not sure why that is, perhaps because it is just in alpha and isn't on a
perfectly suitable hosting environment, but speed should definitely be a
priority.

Second, on the page that lists projects, the plus sign icon indicated to
create a project was a little hard to spot. It's further away from the
majority of the content and there really isn't anything to make it catch the
user's eye (even though it's likely the first action a user will make).

You could use contrast to make it stand out more. For example, the first thing
that caught my eye was the "Feedback" button on the right. It is a darker
black and contrasts from the rest of the page, and so it sticks out.

Incorporate some of these tips into your design:
[http://goodui.org/](http://goodui.org/)

~~~
declandewet
Also, when adding a task to a project, there is no immediate feedback that the
task was added. I had to refresh the page to make sure it was added.

~~~
eibrahim
weird!!! that must be a bug... the task should show right away... I will take
a look...

also... agreed on the "new" project butto... it's not obvious. I want to
review the UI/UX once I flush out higher priority items.

thanks.

~~~
smartwater
Abusing those ellipses again buddy.

------
bigfoot13442
This is awesome. Yes, there are some usability problems, a few bugs, and
tonnes of missing features, but I already like it better than Basecamp. I
started dev on a product like this a long time ago, when Basecamp was
relatively new, but I didn't complete it. I was going for a Redmine-esque feel
and that's what I get out of Ubercamp.

Keep it up. I hope you will stick it out as you have some big competitors.

------
sergiotapia
You should let us know what features you offer in contrast with services like
Basecamp.

Why should I register on your website?

~~~
eibrahim
agreed... but this is very early... I haven't worked on the "copy" and
marketing stuff... thanks

~~~
smartwater
You're abusing ellipses. Are those supposed to be periods?

~~~
eibrahim
lol. This is going to be a hard habit to kill. But I am a grammar-nazi :). I
found this
[http://www.kentlaw.edu/academics/lrw/grinker/LwtaEllipses.ht...](http://www.kentlaw.edu/academics/lrw/grinker/LwtaEllipses.htm)

------
xauronx
I don't know. I tried what seems like 100 different tools for this but Asana
is amazing and I never looked again. Basecamp != end all of these tools.

That being said, your work looks great and I wish you the best of luck.

------
ChrisNorstrom
Very Very good start. Clean, Simple, minimal yet colorful where it needs to
be. I'm going to keep an eye on this project. I've got a few proposals but I
want to see if this project is going to stick around for the long term and
weather others will join you. How much do you think you'll charge once it's up
and going?

------
schmappel
Apparently I have a "big sreen". ;)

------
eibrahim
OP here - I built this to get more familiar with anuglar as well as rails...
It's a lot of fun and I am trying to scratch an itch that I have because I
think basecamp is extremely limited... Even if no one uses this, I am still
having a lot of fun building it :)

Again this is very early private alpha... thanks...

~~~
1123581321
Keep up the work. I have to say though that you're missing Basecamp's killer
feature, which is that it's really fast so people actually use it.

~~~
eibrahim
It's probably because of all the HN traffic :)... But once I go to production,
I will make sure the hosting is adequate and the code optimized

------
ataleb52
Pretty simple and easy to use. However as someone who uses teambox.com I find
it lacking quite a bit. I use Team Box for features like the gant chart, other
app integration, and team sharing.

I can definitely appreciate the work but I would need a better reason to
switch.

------
kirk21
Looks great, we use Producteev atm but a lot of us don't like it. It became
cluttered because we use it with a lot of ppl (user rights etc.).

What UI tools do you use? The page where users fill in their data is cool :)

~~~
eibrahim
It's a bootstrap template. I would love to take credit but I didn't design it
:)

~~~
kirk21
Can you say which one? Thanks!

~~~
eibrahim
this one [https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/acme-responsive-admin-
templa...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/acme-responsive-admin-template-
WB0JLR295)

but there are tons of awesome ones there - check out
[https://wrapbootstrap.com/themes/admin/page.1/sort.sales/ord...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/themes/admin/page.1/sort.sales/order.desc)

------
eibrahim
WOW!!! All 50 beta invites were claimed in 10 minutes :) Gotta love Hacker
news :)... If you really want to try it, email me at eibrahim at gmail

------
orchdork10159
Is this project on GitHub? Are you looking for help?

~~~
eibrahim
It's not... I don't know if I want to open source it or not... What kind of
help can you provide? Email me eibrahim at gmail

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Please don't make this open source. It'll end up in the vast graveyard with
all the other open source projects that went no where. How are you going to
sustain development, make it better, hire designers, make a living if you just
give it away for free. You are not Mozilla, Oracle, Google, Automattic. They
make money in various ways which is how they can support development of their
open source software. You don't.

Don't be afraid of asking for money and becoming successful.

~~~
zachlatta
I don't see how open source and profitable are mutually exclusive. Cloud9 and
others have open sourced their software while staying profitable.

I don't know about you, but I'd much rather pay someone x dollars per month
than going through the hassle of setting up a server just for hosting an app.

------
eibrahim
I added 50 more invites because we "sold out" very quickly... use "hacker
news" as invite code

~~~
matt_
won't let me scroll down on android so I can't sign up.

~~~
eibrahim
which screen are you referring to? Could you send me a screenshot to eibrahim
at gmail

